#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Internationalist 360

## Olive Yao

.



Internationalist 360



_Deze nieuwsite vermeldt geen 'About', presenteert zonder omhaal publicaties.
Hij heeft een vertaalfunctie (zoals enkele andere sites ook hebben):_

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Ukraine and its Western backers should be held accountable for the suicidal attack on Europes largest nuclear powerplant

Scott Ritter | Internationalist 360 10 augustus 2022


_Achtergrondinformatie_

De nucleaire faciliteit van Zaporozhye staat onder fysieke controle van Rusland sinds zijn troepen het terrein in maart bezetten. Sindsdien wordt de fabriek in werking gehouden door Oekraense technici die werken onder toezicht van Russische experts op het gebied van atoomenergie. De faciliteit bevat zes kernreactoren die, vr de start van de militaire operatie, ongeveer een vijfde van de elektriciteit van Oekrane opwekten. Drie van deze reactoren stopten met werken nadat de Russen de controle over de site hadden overgenomen, en een andere werd gedwongen te sluiten nadat de faciliteit op 5 augustus was beschoten.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Oekrane en zijn westerse geldschieters moeten verantwoordelijk worden gehouden voor de 'sucidale' aanval op de grootste kerncentrale van Europa



Dat is de omgedraaide wereld. 




.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Bedankt voor je reactie, beoog morgen te antwoorden. Er valt goed van gedachtes te wisselen met je.
Maroc.nl kan een heel goed medium zijn.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Bedankt voor je reactie, beoog morgen te antwoorden. Er valt goed van gedachtes te wisselen met je.
> Maroc.nl kan een heel goed medium zijn.



Het was wel een heel kort antwoord van mij. Dat had ik natuurlijk beter moeten argumenteren. Jij doet altijd veel moeite om je mening te onderbouwen, aangevuld met bronnen. 

Ik kijk naar oorlog in Oekraine als een bezetting. Zo is ook de kerncentrale bezet en beschoten. Een heel gevaarlijke situatie waar de Russen bewust op aan hebben gestuurd.



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
● Het russische leger heeft de kerncentrale van Zaporozhye (bij de stad Enerhodar) en het gebied erom heen sinds maart in handen.

● De kerncentrale blijft oekranse burgers van electriciteit voorzien.

● Oekrane heeft de lokatie van de kerncentrale beschoten.
Het russische leger zegt dat het oekranse raketten onderschept heeft.

● Rusland heeft IAEA opgeroepen een waarnemer te zenden.
Het IAEA is daartoe bereid.

● Het VN _Department of Safety and Security_ geeft daarvoor echter geen toestemming.

● Deze actie van de oekranse regering is blijkbaar bedoeld om 

a) lokaal paniek te zaaien, mede in een fase waarin Rusland een referendum onder de bevolking wil organiseren over de toekomst van de regio.

b) als oorlogspropagandastunt; in het westen krijgt Rusland automatisch de schuld.


_bronnen_

Russias statement at the UNSC briefing on attacks by Ukrainian Armed Forces on the Zaporozhye NPP

Internationalist 360 11 augustus 2022


Zaporozhye ready to host IAEA experts

Al Mayadeen 11 augustus 2022


UN preventing IAEA experts from visiting Zaporozhye NPP

Al Mayadeen 12 augustus 2022

ook op Internationalist 360


Why is Europe silent on Ukraines attempts to create a new Chernobyl?

Vladimir Danilov | New Eastern Outlook 29 juli 2022

ook op Internationalist 360

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The Hidden Truth about the War in Ukraine

Jacques Baud

op Internationalist 360 3 augustus 2022

ook op The Postil Magazine 1 augustus 2022


"De manier waarop we crises begrijpen bepaalt de manier waarop we ze oplossen. Valsspelen met de feiten leidt tot rampspoed. Dit is wat er gebeurt in Oekrane. In dit geval is het aantal kwesties zo enorm dat we ze hier niet kunnen bespreken. Laat mij me concentreren op enkele daarvan."


Internationalist 360 heeft een vertaalfunctie. De knop daarvoor staat onderaan de webpagina.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The Anglo-American axis benefits from the ecological terrorist attack in the Baltic Sea

Andrew Korybko | Internationalist 360 27 september 2022

De Anglo-Amerikaanse as profiteert van de ecologische terroristische aanslag in de Oostzee



Attack on Nord Stream kills prospects for dialogue in Ukraine

M. K. Bhadrakumar | Internationalist 360 28 september 2022

Aanval op Nord Stream doodt vooruitzichten voor dialoog in Oekrane

(...)

Ondertussen heeft Radoslaw Sikorski, een lid van het Europees Parlement en een voormalige Poolse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, de VS bedankt voor het beschadigen van de Nord Stream-pijpleidingen. "Een klein ding, maar zo veel blijdschap", tweette Sikorski en voegde eraan toe: "Dank je, VS."

(...)




* * *

Met Nord Stream 1 + 2 onklaar is er voor Duitsland geen weg terug. Dat is waar Korybko, Bhadrakumar en Sikorski op doelen.


* * *

Andrew Korybko blog

----------


## Revisor

...

Zijn er anderen die ook intenties hebben geuit over de Nord Stream pijplijnen? Laat ik beginnen bij de uitspraak van president Biden voor de invasie op 7 februari 2022. In het bijzijn van Duits bondskanselier Olaf Scholz antwoordde hij op de vraag van een reporter  die vroeg hoe de VS, aangezien Duitsland de controle heeft over de Nordstream-pijplijnen, de pijplijnen zouden stopzetten  dat de VS hoe dan ook in staat is dit te doen. Wat hij dus niet antwoordde is dat hij overleg zou plegen met Duitsland voor eventuele actie:

Pres. Biden: "If Russia invadesthen there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it."
Reporter: "But how will you do that, exactly, sincethe project is in Germany's control?"
Biden: "I promise you, we will be able to do that." https://t.co/uruQ4F4zM9 pic.twitter.com/4ksDaaU0YC
 ABC News (@ABC) February 7, 2022
Ook viceminister van Buitenlandse Zaken Victoria Nuland liet er geen misverstanden over bestaan:

.@UnderSecStateP Victoria Nuland: If Russia invades Ukraine, one way or another, Nord Stream 2 will not move forward. pic.twitter.com/hEGBrx6HJj
 Department of State (@StateDept) January 27, 2022
Intrigerend zijn tevens de uitspraken van Radosław Sikorski over de aanslagen. Deze politicus is lid van het Europees Parlement sinds 2019 voor de Poolse conservatief-liberale christendemocratische partij _Platforma Obywatelska_ (burgerplatform). Daarvoor was hij minister van defensie (2005-2007), minister van buitenlandse zaken (2007-2014), voorzitter van de Kamer van Volksvertegenwoordigers (2014-2015) en politiek analist in de VS aan de Harvard University (2015-2019).

In het Europees Parlement is Sikorski voorzitter van de Subcommissie voor Relaties met de VS, een onderdeel van de parlementaire Commissie Buitenlandse Zaken. Hij is met andere woorden een man die zeer goed ingelicht is en op uitstekende termen staat met de VS.
*
Thank you, USA*

Dit is zijn eerste reactie op het nieuws van de gaslekken in de Nordstream-pijplijnen Thank You, USA:

Thank you, USA. pic.twitter.com/nALlYQ1Crb
 Radek Sikorski MEP (@radeksikorski) September 27, 2022_
UPDATE 29 SEPTEMBER 22:30 uur: Deze Twitter-link werkt niet meer, want Radosław Sikorski heeft de tweet en de er aan gekoppelde volgende tweets verwijderd. Daarom deze screenshot:
_

Screenshot Twitter @radeksikorski
...


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel/2022/09/28/zoek-dader-gaslek-nord-stream-stel-logische-vraag-wie-heeft-hier-baat-bij/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Permanente Missie Russische Federatie bij de VN Veiligheidsraad  

Выступление и ответное слово Постоянного представителя В.А.Небензи на заседании СБ ООН по диверсиям в отношении газопровода Северный поток

30 september 2022 bron
engelse vertaling op Internationalist 360


United States Mission to the United Nations  
Remarks at a UN Security Council meeting on leaks in the NordStream pipeline
30 september 2022 bron


Verklaring en reactie van permanent vertegenwoordiger V. A. Nebenzya tijdens de bijeenkomst van de VN-Veiligheidsraad over sabotage tegen de Nord Stream gaspijpleiding

Ruslands permanente vertegenwoordier bij de VN Veiligheidsraad, in de persoon van Vassily Nebenzia,

zet de feiten van de zaak op een rijtje en bespreekt zakelijk de betrokken belangen,

en vraagt de vertegenwoordiger van de VS:

связи с этими простыми и логическими вопросами я хочу спросить представителя США: вы можете подтвердить, прямо сейчас в этом зале, что Ваша страна не имеет отношения к этой диверсии?

In verband met deze eenvoudige en logische vragen wil ik de vertegenwoordiger van de Verenigde Staten vragen: kunt u bevestigen, nu in deze zaal, dat uw land niet betrokken is bij deze sabotage?

De vertegenwoordiger van de VS antwoordt:

I dont think that justifies, once again, the Russian delegation raising conspiracy theories and mass disinformation in this Council. My Russian colleague continues to use inflammatory rhetoric that is accusing the United States of being involved in this act of sabotage.

Let me answer his question. Let me be clear: the United States categorically denies any involvement in this incident. And we reject any assertions saying the contrary.

De vertegenwoordiger van Rusland antwoordt:

Я благодарен американскому коллеге за его прямой ответ на наш прямой вопрос.

У нас был следующий вопрос: Вы можете подтвердить прямо сейчас в этом зале, что ваша страна не имеет отношения к этой диверсии?. Американский коллега заявил в этом зале, что США отрицают какую-либо причастности к этому инциденту. И я благодарен ему за ответ.

Ik ben de Amerikaanse collega dankbaar voor zijn directe antwoord op onze directe vraag.

We hadden de volgende vraag: "Kunt u nu in deze zaal bevestigen dat uw land niet betrokken is bij deze sabotage?" Onze Amerikaanse collega heeft in deze zaal verklaard dat de Verenigde Staten elke betrokkenheid bij dit incident ontkent. En ik dank hem voor het antwoord. ()


 :chinees:  Commentaar:

● Let op het valse frame van de VS vertegenwoordiger (samenzweringstheorien en massadisinformatie) terwijl de vertegenwoordiger van Rusland feiten en feitelijke belangen opsomt.

● Let ook op hoe de VS vertegenwoordiger in zijn verklaring de aandacht van Nord Stream afleidt en over andere kwesties in Oekrane begint te praten.

● VS minister van buza Blinken zei eerder: 

 these are initial reports (of sabotage) and we havent confirmed them yet. But if it is confirmed, thats clearly in no ones interest.

Hij zegt: sabotage is duidelijk in niemands belang.

Waarom zegt hij dat? Sabotage is evident in het belang van het VS regime. Vreemd dat Blinken dat zegt.  :argwaan:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Internationalist 360⁰ is wel een beetje overdreven voor een eendimensionale visie waarbij het westen de zwart piet krijgt toegespeeld. Tunnelvisie is meer op zijn plaats.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Tendentieuze titels die groepen opzetten tegen elkaar. Die aanzet tot haat is verschrikkelijk. Het is ook een site waar complotdenkers als Baudet hun gelijk vinden. Dit staat naar mijn gevoel diametraal op zoeken naar een breed perspectief met ruimte voor nuance en dialoog. 
Met zo'n etiket is het oordeel reeds geveld. Apartheid is n van de vele etiketten waar naar hartelust mee gesmeten wordt.



Daar ben ik snel klaar mee. Als deze tendentieuze journalistiek het alternatief zou moeten zijn voor de mainstreammedia, ben je niets opgeschoten. Deze site bestrijdt wat ze zelf nog veel erger is. Populistisch geschreeuw. 

Dit soort bagger kun je vinden bij complotdenkers die zelfs beweren dat de oorlog een onderdeel is van de great reset. Daar valt niet mee te praten.


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Internationalist 360⁰ is wel een beetje overdreven voor een eendimensionale visie waarbij het westen de zwart piet krijgt toegespeeld. Tunnelvisie is meer op zijn plaats.





> .
> Tendentieuze titels die groepen opzetten tegen elkaar. Die aanzet tot haat is verschrikkelijk. Het is ook een site waar complotdenkers als Baudet hun gelijk vinden. Dit staat naar mijn gevoel diametraal op zoeken naar een breed perspectief met ruimte voor nuance en dialoog. 
> Met zo'n etiket is het oordeel reeds geveld. Apartheid is n van de vele etiketten waar naar hartelust mee gesmeten wordt.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Daar ben ik snel klaar mee. Als deze tendentieuze journalistiek het alternatief zou moeten zijn voor de mainstreammedia, ben je niets opgeschoten. Deze site bestrijdt wat ze zelf nog veel erger is. Populistisch geschreeuw. 
> 
> Dit soort bagger kun je vinden bij complotdenkers die zelfs beweren dat de oorlog een onderdeel is van de great reset. Daar valt niet mee te praten.


Internationalist 360 verzamelt linkse artikelen. Antiwar.com afficheert zich dan weer als libertaristisch, wat als rechtse filosofie geldt.

Mij kan het in wezen niet schelen of een artikel links of rechts is, maar of er goede informatie in staat. Laatst wilde iemand niet verder discussiren met mij, _omdat ik een rechtse auteur aanhaalde_. Dat vond ik dom, want die auteur schreef volgens mij iets goeds. 

Wel vind ik op linkse sites veel meer informatie die ik goed vind dan op rechtse sites.

Op diverse van deze websites kom je bizarre artikelen tegen, waaronder complottheorien. Het youtube-alternatief _rumble_ is mede een toevluchtsoord voor degenen die wegens _fake news_ van youtube verbannen worden.
Dan moet ik als lezer dus het kaf van het koren scheiden.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
# protesten

Winter is coming: Pragues 70,000-strong protest shows whats in store for Europe

Bradley Blankenship | Internationalist 360 6 september 2022





De winter komt: het protest van 70.000 mensen in Praag laat zien wat Europa te wachten staat

Ongeveer 70.000 mensen verzamelden zich zaterdag op het Wenceslasplein in Praag om het aftreden van hun regering te eisen als reactie op wat zij zien als een mislukking om de aanhoudende energiecrisis aan te pakken. De demonstranten waren ook expliciet tegen de twee belangrijkste westerse instellingen waar de voorheen aan het oosten gebonden natie deel van uitmaakt, namelijk de Europese Unie en de Noord-Atlantische Verdragsorganisatie (NAVO).

Als je premier Petr Fiala van de Democratische Burgerpartij (ODS) vraagt wat het probleem is, zou hij simpelweg zeggen dat deze tienduizenden mensen gewoon onwetende pro-Russische stromannen zijn. Om hem letterlijk te citeren, zei hij dat tot het protest op het Wenceslasplein werd opgeroepen door krachten die pro-Russisch zijn, dicht bij extreme posities staan en in strijd zijn met de belangen van de Tsjechische Republiek. Hij herhaalde zijn standpunt maandag na kritiek en noemde de organisatoren van dit protest een 'Russische vijfde colonne'.

(...)



Mass protests taking place across Europe against NATO proxy war, sanctions and the economic crisis

Internationalist 360 4 september 2022

Overzicht van protesten in september in Tjechi, Frankrijk, Itali, Engeland, Duitsland





_ _ _


Mijn mening:

Deze en andere demonstraties worden uit het _mainstream_ nieuws gehouden omdat ze
 de _proxy war_ van het VS regime en zijn nieuwe koude oorlog tegenwerken,
 het risico verhogen dat de waarheid omtrent de _proxy war_ in Oekrane tot europeanen doordringt,
 een risico voor het gesloten front van de EU zijn,
 het risico verhogen dat het VS regime en zijn EU vazal hun schuld krijgen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Who profits from Pipeline Terror?

Pepe Escobar | The Cradle.co | 29 september 2022

The Internationalist 360


Wie profiteert er van Pijplijn Terreur?

(...)

Nu voor het grote verband. Pijnlijn terrreur maakt deel uit van een Straussiaans offensief, dat de splitsing van Rusland en Duitsland naar het ultieme niveau tilt (zoals zij het zien). _Leo Strauss and the Conservative Movement in America: A Critical Appraisal_, door Paul E. Gottfried (Cambridge University Press, 2011) is verplichte lectuur om dit fenomeen te begrijpen.

Leo Strauss, de duits-joodse filosoof die doceerde aan de Universiteit van Chicago, staat aan de basis van wat later, op een zeer verwrongen manier, de Wolfowitz-doctrine werd, in 1992 geschreven als de Defense Planning Guidance, die "Amerika's missie in het tijdperk na de Koude Oorlog definieerde.

De Wolfowitz-doctrine komt direct ter zake: elke potentile concurrent van de Amerikaanse hegemonie, met name 'geavanceerde industrile landen' zoals Duitsland en Japan, moet worden vernietigd. Europa mag nooit soevereiniteit uitoefenen: We moeten ervoor zorgen dat er geen puur Europees veiligheidssysteem ontstaat dat de NAVO, en met name haar gentegreerde militaire commandostructuur, zou ondermijnen.

()

Toch zal een terugslag onvermijdelijk zijn  op onverwachte manieren  met Europa dat steeds meer wordt zoals Oekrane en zelfs Polen: een intrinsiek neofascistische, onbeschaamde marionet van de VS als predator, niet als partner.


vertaling _google translate_ + aanpassingen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_# geopolitiek_

Ukraine war tolls death knell for NATO

M. K. Bhadrakumar | Internationalist 360 25 december 2022


Oorlog in Oekrane luidt de doodsklok voor NAVO

Het beslissende moment tijdens de persconferentie van VS president Joe Biden in het Witte Huis afgelopen woensdag, tijdens het bezoek van president Zelensky, was dat hij praktisch bekende dat hij wordt beperkt in de proxy-oorlog in Oekrane, aangezien Europese bondgenoten geen oorlog met Rusland willen.

Om Biden te citeren: Nu zegt u: Waarom geven we Oekrane niet gewoon alles wat er te geven is? Om twee redenen. Ten eerste is het van cruciaal belang dat de gehele Alliantie Oekrane blijft steunen. En het idee dat we Oekrane materiaal zouden geven dat fundamenteel anders is dan wat er al naar toe gaat, zou het vooruitzicht hebben de NAVO op te breken en de Europese Unie op te breken en de rest van de wereld ... Ik heb honderden uren _face-to-face_ doorgebracht met onze Europese bondgenoten en de staatshoofden van die landen, en heb bepleit waarom het overweldigend in hun belang was dat ze Oekrane blijven steunen  Ze begrijpen het volledig, maar ze zijn niet van plan om oorlog te voeren met Rusland. Ze zijn niet uit op een derde wereldoorlog.

Biden realiseerde zich op dat moment dat "ik waarschijnlijk al te veel heb gezegd" en beindigde abrupt de persconferentie. Hij vergat waarschijnlijk dat hij het had over de breekbaarheid van de westerse eenheid.

()

Nu en dan komt president Poetin terug op het fundamentele thema dat de VS consequent probeerde Rusland te verzwakken en in stukken te hakken. ()

Poetin heeft een fenomenaal geheugen en zou hebben gezinspeeld op Bidens zorgvuldige keuze van William Burns als zijn CIA-chef. () Poetin heeft nu opdracht gegeven tot een landelijke campagne om de enorme tentakels uit te roeien die de Amerikaanse inlichtingendienst op Russische bodem heeft geplant voor interne ondermijning. _Carnegie_, ooit geleid door Burns, heeft sindsdien zijn kantoor in Moskou gesloten en het Russische personeel vluchtte naar het Westen!

Het leidmotief van de uitgebreide vergadering van de leiding van het ministerie van Defensie in Moskou op woensdag, die Poetin toesprak, was de diepe realiteit dat de confrontatie van Rusland met de VS niet zal eindigen met de oorlog in Oekrane. ()

()

Poetin vatte samen: () We zullen de Russische strijdkrachten en de gehele militaire component verbeteren. We zullen het rustig, routinematig en consequent doen, zonder haast.

Als de neocons aan het stuur van de Beltway een wapenwedloop wilden, dan hebben ze die nu. De paradox is echter dat deze anders zal zijn dan de bipolaire wapenwedloop uit het Koude Oorlog-tijdperk.

Als het de bedoeling van de VS was om Rusland te verzwakken alvorens China te confronteren, dan werkt het niet zo. In plaats daarvan raken de VS verstrikt in een confrontatie met Rusland en staan de banden tussen de twee grootmachten op een breekpunt. Rusland verwacht dat de VS de uitbreiding van de NAVO terugdraait, zoals beloofd aan de Sovjetleiding in 1989.

De neocons hadden een win-win verwacht in Oekrane: een Russische nederlaag en een schandelijk einde aan het presidentschap van Poetin; een verzwakt Rusland, zoals in de jaren negentig, tastend naar een nieuwe start; consolidatie van de westerse eenheid onder een triomfantelijke VS; een enorme _boost_ in de komende strijd met China om de heerschappij in de wereldorde; en een nieuwe Amerikaanse eeuw onder de "op regels gebaseerde wereldorde".

()

Logischerwijs zou de VS op dit moment de optie hebben om zich terug te trekken. Maar dat wordt een bittere erkenning van een nederlaag en zal de doodsteek betekenen voor de NAVO, en het transatlantische leiderschap van Washington gaat _kaput_. En, erger nog, grote West-Europese mogendheden  Duitsland, Frankrijk en Itali  zouden kunnen gaan zoeken naar een _modus vivendi_ met Rusland. En meer nog, hoe kan NAVO overleven zonder een 'vijand'?

Het is duidelijk dat noch de VS, noch zijn bondgenoten in een positie zijn om een continentale oorlog te voeren. Maar zelfs als ze dat waren, hoe zit het dan met het opkomende scenario in Azi-Pacific, waar het "geen grenzen"-partnerschap tussen China en Rusland een intrigerende gelaagdheid aan de geopolitiek heeft toegevoegd?

De neocons in de Beltway hebben teveel hooi op hun vork genomen. Hun laatste kaart zal zijn om aan te dringen op een directe militaire interventie van de VS in de oorlog in Oekrane onder de vlag van een "coalitie van bereidwilligen".

----------


## Revisor

Russia-Ukraine war

*China defends Ukraine war stance, aims to deepen ties with Russia*

_Foreign Minister Wang Yi defends Chinese position in the war in Ukraine, hails historic improvement in ties with Arab countries.

_



Published On 25 Dec 202225 Dec 2022

Foreign Minister Wang Yi has defended Chinas stance on the war in Ukraine and suggested that it would deepen ties with Russia in the year ahead, as he hailed the historic strides forward in Chinese-Arab relations.
Speaking by video to a conference in the Chinese capital, Wang on Sunday also blamed the United States for the deterioration in relations between the worlds two largest economies, saying that Beijing has firmly rejected Washingtons erroneous China policy.

China has pushed back against Western pressure on trade, technology, human rights and its claims to a broad swath of the Western Pacific, accusing the US of bullying.

Its refusal to condemn the invasion of Ukraine and join others in imposing sanctions on Russia has further frayed ties and fuelled an emerging divide with much of Europe.

With regard to the Ukraine crisis, we have consistently upheld the fundamental principles of objectivity and impartiality, without favouring one side or the other, or adding fuel to the fire, still less seeking selfish gains from the situation, Wang said, according to an official text of his remarks.

He added China would deepen strategic mutual trust and mutually beneficial cooperation with Russia. Warships from the two countries held joint naval drills in the East China Sea last week.

Wang said bilateral trade between the two countries is approaching the $200bn target at a faster pace, adding that major investment projects are well under way.
*
Shared future*

Citing the recent trip by President Xi Jinping to Saudi Arabia, where he attended the first China-Arab States Summit and the China-Gulf Cooperation Summit, Wang said China and Arab countries have reached consensus on building a closer China-Arab community with a shared future.

During the visit, Xi signed several strategic and economic partnership deals and said China would continue to import large quantities of oil from Gulf countries and expand imports of liquefied natural gas.




Xi is pushing Chinese industry to become more self-sufficient, but Wang acknowledged in his speech that experience has shown that China and the United States cannot decouple or sever supply chains.

He said China would strive to bring relations with the US back on course, saying they had plunged because the United States has stubbornly continued to see China as its primary competitor and engage in blatant blockade, suppression and provocation against China.

Wang and US Secretary of State Antony Blinken talked by phone late last week.

The State Department said Blinken discussed the need to manage the US-China relationship responsibly and raised concerns about Russias war against Ukraine and the threats it poses to global security and economic stability.

Wang accused the US of unilateral bullying and said China would continue to play a constructive role in resolving the Ukraine crisis in its own way, a Chinese foreign ministry statement said.


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...es-with-russia

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Why the CIA attempted a Maidan uprising in Brazil

The failed coup in Brazil is the latest CIA stunt, just as the country is forging stronger ties with the east.

Pepe Escobar | The Cradle.com 10 januari 2023

The Internationalist 360


Waarom de CIA een 'Maidan-opstand' probeerde in Brazili

De mislukte staatsgreep in Brazili is de nieuwste stunt van de CIA, net nu het land sterkere banden aan het smeden is met het oosten.

Een voormalige Amerikaanse inlichtingenfunctionaris heeft bevestigd dat de chaotische Maidan-remix die op 8 januari in Brasilia werd opgevoerd een CIA-operatie was en koppelde het aan de recente pogingen tot kleurenrevolutie in Iran.

Zondag bestormden vermeende aanhangers van de voormalige rechtse president Jair Bolsonaro het Braziliaanse Congres, het Hooggerechtshof en het presidentieel paleis, waarbij ze zwakke veiligheidsbarricades omzeilden, op daken kommen, ruiten insloegen en openbare bezittingen waaronder kostbare schilderijen vernielden, terwijl ze opriepen tot een militaire staatsgreep als onderdeel van een plan voor regimeverandering gericht op de gekozen president Luis Inacio "Lula" da Silva.

Volgens de bron is de reden voor het organiseren van de operatie  die zichtbare tekens van haastige planning vertoont  nu dat Brazili op het punt staat zichzelf opnieuw te doen gelden in de mondiale geopolitiek, samen met mede-BRICS-staten Rusland, India en China.

()

*Alles over de strategie van spanning*

Aanwijzingen voor Maidan in Brazili kunnen bijvoorbeeld worden verkregen bij het _US Army Cyber Command_ in Fort Gordon, waar het geen geheim is dat de CIA honderden '_assets_' in heel Brazili heeft ingezet in de aanloop naar de recente presidentsverkiezingen  getrouw aan het draaiboek van de strategie van spanning.

Sinds medio 2022 werd in Fort Gordon CIA-gebabbel onderschept. Het hoofdthema was toen het opdringen en wijd verbreiden van het verhaal dat Lula alleen kon winnen door vals te spelen.

(...)

----------

